# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  احكام تحنيك المولود

## أمة الله العائدة

السؤال :
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فضيلة الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
أود أن استفسر عن تحنيك المولود هل ورد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟
وهذا سؤال أحد الإخوان في نفس الموضوع
ما الأدلة الواردة في التحنيك على المولود ؟ 
مع ذكر بعض المراجع والمصنفات الذي اسهبت في الحديث عن هذا الموضوع...
وبارك الله فيك وفي علمك يا شيخنا الفاضل
ولا حرمك الله الأجر

الجواب :

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وبارك الله فيك

نعم ، ورَد عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام تحنيك المولود .
ففي حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يُؤتَى بالصبيان فَيُبَرِّك عليهم ويحنكهم . رواه البخاري ومسلم . 

وقالت رضي الله عنها : جئنا بعبد الله بن الزبير إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يحنكه فطلبنا تمرة فَعَزّ علينا طلبها . رواه مسلم . 
وقصة تحنيك ابن الزبير مُخرّجة في الصحيحين .
عن أبي موسى رضي الله عنه قال : وُلِدَ لي غلام فأتيت به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فسماه إبراهيم ، فحنكه بتمرة ، ودعا له بالبركة . رواه البخاري ومسلم . 
قال أنس رضي الله عنه : لما وَلَدَتْ أم سليم قالت لي : يا أنس انظر هذا الغلام فلا يُصِيبَنّ شيئا حتى تغدوا به إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يُحَنِّكَـه . رواه البخاري ومسلم . 

قال الإمام النووي : اتفق العلماء على استحباب تحنيك المولود عند ولادته بتمر ، فان تعذر فما في معناه وقريب منه من الحلو ، فَيَمْضَغ الْمُحَنِّك التمر حتى تصير مائعة بحيث تُبْتَلَع ثم يَفْتَح فَمَ المولود ويضعها فيه ليدخل شيء منها جوفه . اهـ . 

وأما طلب بركة الصالحين بذلك فهذا خلاف ما عليه السلف ، فإن الذي تُتحقق بركته هو النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أما غيره فهي مظنونة .
لذا لا يُشرَع أن يؤخذ الصبي إلى من يُحنِّكه طلبا لِبَرَكتِه ، بل يفعل ذلك به والده أو أمه أو من حضره .

ومِن الكُتب التي عُنيت بالمولود وأحكامه كتاب " تحفة المودود بأحكام المولود " لابن القيم .
ونسخة منه هنا :
http://www.almeshkat.net/books/open.php?cat=26&book=803 

والله تعالى أعلم .

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## مروة عاشور

بارك الله فيكِ ونفع بكِ.

----------

